# Question about US Collection points fees



## Kamaisy (Jan 28, 2021)

I have the opportunity to buy 10k points in the US collection.  The seller said the MF have not  gone up in the 8 years he has held them.  Does that sound accurate?

The 10k points currently is advertised to have fees of about 1700/yr.

Any input is greatly appreciated, especially those that have paid fees over the years for the US collection.


----------



## cindyc (Jan 28, 2021)

I think the fees per point have gone up, but only a little.

Make sure you don't pay much if anything to acquire the points as they don't have much resale value.  Also, make sure you like the resorts in the US Collection as you will not be able to trade for Diamond properties in Hawaii, Europe, or Canada.


----------



## Kamaisy (Jan 28, 2021)

The cost for 10k is $500 plus the Diamond fee of 250, per the seller.  Seems like a token amount. I’ll try to get it for free first though.

the main purpose of buying in is for the many weekend trips we do in Tahoe for skiing. I’ve stayed at both their resorts there, both paid reservation and the presentation deals. I would say we do ~ 10 trips throughout the ski season and maybe 4 over the summer and fall, 2-3 nights per stay, mostly reserved close in, with weekday trips at times.

I wasn’t able to find a current Definitive list of the US Collection.  Does anyone have a link to that?


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 28, 2021)

Not only will your resell DRI Points be restricted to the US Collection it also does not include any of the Affiliates but only DRI owned/managed resorts.


----------



## Kamaisy (Jan 28, 2021)

So you are confirming that I will have full access to the US Collection, or are you implying that some of the US collection is an affiliate and I will not beable to use there?

As indicated, this is mainly for Lake Tahoe, and anywhere else is a bonus.


----------



## Kamaisy (Jan 28, 2021)

At my most recent diamond presentation, I got them down to $2 a point.  The added cost for access to a greater collection isn’t justified by our vacation habits.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 28, 2021)

Many of the Resorts in the US Collection and other Collections are Affiliates. Such as if you go to the DRI Home Page, Destinations, United States,  Hawaii you will find about 16 Resorts listed. Only 3 are DRI Properties (KBC,  Point at Poipu, and Modern Honolulu [which is not formally in the Hawaiian Collection]). The others are Affiliates. There are 3 Mainland DRI Resorts that are part of the Hawaiian Collection.


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 31, 2021)

LTVR IS part of the US collection. However I’ve had a hard time being able to make late summer reservations unless I book 12-13 months out. For reservations a few months out often I find availability via Expedia where there is none on the member website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youppi (Jan 31, 2021)

This is all the resorts of the US Collection and the number of weeks owned in 2019.
The distribution of weeks between low, mid, high and peak seasons owned at each resorts is unknown. 
So, trying to book a peak season week at a resort with few weeks owned by the US Collection could be very difficult or impossible.
















US Collection owned 66% of the Premiere Vacation Collection in 2019 and this is the resorts and number of weeks at each resorts the PVC owned in 2017.
Sea of Cortez in Mexico may be excluded of the 66% of PVC owned by the US Collection.


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 31, 2021)

youppi said:


> This is all the resorts of the US Collection and the number of weeks owned in 2019.
> The distribution of weeks between low, mid, high and peak seasons owned at each resorts is unknown.
> So, trying to book a peak season week at a resort with few weeks owned by the US Collection could be very difficult or impossible.
> View attachment 31757



So Diamond has about 1/3 of the weeks at LTVR.This might explain why no deluxe units were available at LTVR for midseason this year when I tried to reserve exactly 13 months out... The fine print they don’t mention in the sales presentation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamaisy (Jan 31, 2021)

So someone above said that the resale points will not work with the affiliate resorts.  Can someone confirm this?  As well as the Premiere Collection that was listed?

When I was at the last presentation, the booking page we were shown was flush with reservations for 2 and 3 day stays throughout the ski season.  We don’t do weeks and dont need holiday weekends.


----------



## youppi (Jan 31, 2021)

Kamaisy said:


> So someone above said that the resale points will not work with the affiliate resorts.  Can someone confirm this?  As well as the Premiere Collection that was listed?
> 
> When I was at the last presentation, the booking page we were shown was flush with reservations for 2 and 3 day stays throughout the ski season.  We don’t do weeks and dont need holiday weekends.


Logically, resale US Collection members should have access to these units/resorts because US Collection owns units there and pay MF for those units/resorts.
These resorts are not like the 100+ affiliated resorts of THE Club where the US Collection doesn't pay MF for them.


----------

